# Scratching/digging at the fpoor while rubbing body against wall.



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

So my male rat mouse, is 19 weeks old and I know that's the age of puberty but hrs recently become a little bitey and when ever I go to touch him (or touch him to much) he scratches/digs at the floor/ cage and rubs his body along the the walls and such. 

Is this another way of them scenting or is it a sign of agitation? 

Mouses brother I sadly had to give to a friend due to him making my older rat and mouse bleed and biting me (couldn't afford to get him fixed) and owe mouse is doing exactly what his brother was doing (apart from making the older rat bleed and me) 

I get up dates from my friend who has informed me that mouses brother is still fluffing up, digging at the floor and biting. Mouse will fluff up, dig and the floor and do a hard nip. 

If anyone has any information on this and up date me on what's going on that would be great.

Thanks 
Owner of buddy and mouse x


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It is marking behavior. 

He is actually peeing some and rubbing it and his scent all over the area, claiming it as his.


Not all males go to that level of marking. I have one boy who is insane about it lol He will just run around doing that all over the place the brat lol

Marking is normal though.

Him biting and fluffing up is showing aggression though and is not good  If it is hormonal getting him fixed is all that can be done. 
Plus him having to be alone is not good for him.
The biting will likely get worse if he is not neutered soon. And if it is not soon it may develop into learned behavior and then he can't easily be broken of it.

I'd find a vet that is experienced with rats and save up money. Put alittle aside each week maybe until you can afford it.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you, I thought he was just marking but I wanted to double check.
My friend is planning on getting him done and then getting him a friend but with he way he is now she can't. I only have one cage which is big and I can cut off the top from the bottom but since my oldest got ill with pneumonia I couldn't have mouse and him together so I tried putting mouse back with his brother but his brother made him bleed which is why I decided to give him to my friend. Mouse isn't as bad as what his brother is when it comes to fluffing and he use to be fine I think he's just going through a small rough patch


----------

